# Colorado Light Enthusiast meet up Feb 27



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Monthly reminder that the February meet up in Denver is this Saturday, February 27 from 9 to 5 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Administration building. The address is: 9195 East Mineral Avenue, Centennial, CO 80112 on the basement level.

This month Ben Shaver will be leading the discussion. He has experience writing plugins for the falcon player and will bring along some P10 panels, beagle bone blacks, pi players, etc. Please bring your questions and issues to get some help.

Please post if you are attending so that others will have an idea who is coming so that they won't be the only one. I know this has been an issue in the past so please help in this area.

Brian


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Is this Halloween related?


----------

